# Best Bindings For a Yes Standard?



## JayDePoy (Feb 27, 2021)

I’m looking for the bindings of choice for the All-Mountain resort experience, looking for intermediate jumps and side hits. Ice groomers in Michigan… Leaning toward:

Now X Yes
Now Brigade
Union Contact Pro
Burton Cartel

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## jc20 (Mar 29, 2020)

Pretty sure the unions and Burton’s have small discs. You won’t be able to use the slam backs on the standard. Any Now should be good. Union force or atlas if you want unions.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Now bindings will take some of the pain off riding on ice, the Now x Yes of this year is a little narrower than Brigade, next year it's probably the other way around.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

In my (limited) experience with the Standard, it's a pretty capable board. My cousin has Flux DSL's on his Standard, and I felt that that was too little binding for that board.

Cartels are a good catch-all, and for Now I'd be looking at something like the Pilot. Can't comment on Union bindings. 

I like Nitro bindings but I'm not gonna yarn on about them here.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

Cartels are standard size disc unless that changed this year. I do like my Cartels, very comfy binding.


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Check out the Rome Katana or Vice. Way more comfortable that any of the bindings you listed, and the Katana is very smooth on ice.


----------

